# Panzer Corps DMP Winterkrieg Add-on veröffentlicht



## Rolk (20. Februar 2012)

*Panzer Corps DMP Winterkrieg Add-on veröffentlicht*

DMP (Design Mod Projekt) hat wieder zugeschlagen und den Panzer Corps Mod Winterkrieg veröffentlicht. Behandelt wird ein recht unverbrauchtes Szenario des 2. Weltkrieges, der sowjetische Angriff auf Finnland. Der Spieler findet sich in der Rolle der finnischen Verteidigers wieder. Für Kenner von Panzer Corps und dem DMP Mod Afrika Corps bringt die Rolle des Verteidigers willkommene Abwechslung und fordert die eine oder andere Umstellung der gewohnten Spielweise. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde bewusst hoch gehalten, um auch erfahrenen Spielern eine Herausforderung zu bieten.

Winterkrieg beinhaltet insgesamt 15 neue Szenarien mit vielen neu designten Einheiten. Wie bei Panzer Corps üblich beeinflusst der Ausgang jedes Szenarios den Fortlauf der Kampagne. Die Kernarmee wird von Szenario zu Szenario übernommen und im Verlauf der Kampagne durch Erfahrung und Upgrades immer stärker. Geschickte Spieler finden sich am Ende gar beim "Sturm auf Leningrad".​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Quelle und Download:
Design Mod Project • Thema anzeigen - Panzer Corps DMP Winterkrieg Add-on (Preview&Free Download)​


----------



## Bloodie (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panzer Corps DMP Winterkrieg Add-on veröffentlicht*

Danke für die Info, bin zwar noch mit dem DMP Africa Mod beschäftigt, aber finde es klasse, dass es weiteren Nachschub gibt.
Mit den offiziellen DLCs und diesen Mods kann man sich ja noch Jahre beschäftigen, klasse!
Das Scenario ist wirklich ungewöhnlich und herrlich unverbraucht. Als Verteidiger spielen ist auch wirklich mal eine schöne Abwechslung.
Werds möglichst bald ausprobieren.


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Panzer Corps DMP Winterkrieg Add-on veröffentlicht*

Ich habe den Mod schon bald durchgesuchtet  und ich kann eindeutig das Prädikat "sehr empfehlenswert" vergeben. Das Niveau liegt wie auch schon bei Afrika Korps durchgehend auf dem Niveau eines sehr guten Add-ons, wenn nicht sogar darüber. Gut das Winterkrieg nicht das letzte Projekt von DMP sein wird.


----------

